# New to this forum- Taking PE HVAC in Oct



## ndg1978 (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I just discovered this wonderful forum today. I am planning to take my PE exam in Oct 2014 and have just started studying. I had a few questions.


Is 2.5 months time sufficient to study provided I study 3 hours weekdays and about 10 hours on weekends?
Is the exam different in different states?
In the morning breath exam detailed analysis of tested subjects the break up provided in MERM states Basic Engineering Practice- 30% which includes ( Engineering terms and symbols, economic analysis, project management, interpretation of technical drawings, electrical concepts, units and conversions). My question is for project management there is no chapter in MERM- what reference do I use for that?
Fire protection is not a topic mentioned anywhere in the breakup of tested subjects- do I need to study the fire protection chapter in MERM?
If my depth choice is HVAC how much of MD do I study - how do I decide that.

Sorry for so many questions- hope you guys will help me,=.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Aug 8, 2014)

IMO answers:

1. It might be enough time. This varies from person to person based on a few factors (how long you've been out of school, type of work you currently do, etc.).

2. I think it's the same in all states.

3. I think project management topics are those things you should have picked up from work experience...but maybe some engineering econ questions would be good to review.

4. I'm not spending time studying it.

5. Someone who has taken the HVAC exam will have to weigh in on this one.

Welcome! Lots of helpful people crawling around here. I'm taking TFS in Oct.


----------



## ndg1978 (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks a bunch. Good luck with your preparation.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 8, 2014)

ndg1978 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just discovered this wonderful forum today. I am planning to take my PE exam in Oct 2014 and have just started studying. I had a few questions.
> 
> ...


Welcome. You will find many individuals here that are very knowledgeable and helpful.

1. is it per week day? if so then I think you have a good shot at it if you are methodical in your approach

2. It should be a standard test across all states (multiple versions of course) except the requirements to sit for the test differ slightly depending on where you are located. California requires an extra portion of the test that deals with seismic requirements.

3. I believe experience based. The ability to combine any and all of the topics within the MERM.

4. I was at least familiar with it when I took the exam.

5. I took Mechanical systems and Materials. I had to be familiar with all topics listed in the test overview.

Good luck!!!


----------



## ndg1978 (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks Veteran!!


----------



## Mike M PE (Aug 9, 2014)

I took HVAC in April and I didn't study much for MD and I don't think the problems in the morning section were too hard. Maybe I got lucky?


----------



## ndg1978 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks Mike


----------

